# filter media and gravel from an already cycled tank?



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

My moms tank has been cycled for 10 years now is there anyway i can take some of her gravel or filter media to cycle my new tank without wrecking hers too much? she just has normal pond goldfish she keeps in there for the winter if that matters at all. Can I take her filter media and recycle her tank before she needs it again?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yep, just take her media out of her filter, and put it in yours. there will be enough bacteria in the gravel so hers won't have a problem.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

devon_1612 said:


> My moms tank has been cycled for 10 years now is there anyway i can take some of her gravel or filter media to cycle my new tank without wrecking hers too much? she just has normal pond goldfish she keeps in there for the winter if that matters at all. Can I take her filter media and recycle her tank before she needs it again?


is she using the media right now? does the filter only have one piece of media that can be taken out? I always keep multiple filter cartridges in each of my filters that way one can be taken out and replaced without my tank spiking. Then whenever i have a new tank to start up i pull one or two of my old cartridges out and throw it in the new tank with some of my old tank water and then its instantly cycled. but if your mom only has 1 piece of filter media and its in use it could throw the entire balance of the tank off. You could use gravel but its more pain then what its worth and not provide sufficient bacteria to instantly cycle it but can get it kick started.


----------



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> You could use gravel but its more pain then what its worth and not provide sufficient bacteria to instantly cycle it but can get it kick started.


How could I use her gravel? How long would it take to cycle my tank roughly?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i used filter media, water and some gravel from my established tank, and I was pretty much cycled within 24 hours. might have been instantly but i didn't test it right away. I had a couple of nets that I filled with gravel and sat them in the tank


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if anything i would get some of those empty bags ment for filling with carbon and fill them with the gravel and put them inside the actually filter behind your new filter media that came with your filter. setting them in the tank i dont think enough water passes directly through them to actually put the bacteria to full use. idk if in the gravel there will be enough bacteria to actually fully cycle your tank depends on the size of the tank the gravels comming from the amount of bioload in that tank the size of your tank and how many fish you plan on starting out with. using filter media from her tank would be the best but like i said if she doesnt have any to spare i wouldnt go and remove hers.


----------

